

Swift Cheat Sheet DMCA Take Down from Apple - kjjw
https://github.com/grant/swift-cheat-sheet
I can&#x27;t tell if this was Apple&#x27;s Swift guide, or was in fact a completely separate work created as a short guide to Swift. This appears to be a fork of the work:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MHM5000&#x2F;swift-cheat-sheet<p>Nothing more than a few Swift examples!
======
kjjw
This appears to be a fork of the work that has been taken down:

[https://github.com/MHM5000/swift-cheat-
sheet](https://github.com/MHM5000/swift-cheat-sheet)

But it's just a few Swift examples! This really concerns Apple so much?

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
A whole book's worth of examples is hardly fair use. But I looked at a few of
the array examples in the forked repo and I don't see them in the book. E.g.,
the shoppingList has different elements and I didn't see fiblist in the book.
But I don't have time to do an exhaustive analysis. I would guess (or at least
hope) Apple ran a program to do a comparison.

------
pohl
It looks like all of these code examples were copied right out of the epub
book. It's like they took the book and stripped out all of the exposition.

They copied out of a copyrighted work. What did they think was gonna happen?

------
aosmith
This kinda reminds me of the whole youtube / label debacle.

------
feld
apple gives out Swift for Dummies for free, and then gets angry when anyone
else has snippets of its content hosted online

do they want people to code swift or not?

